# Big feet? I need some advice for spring/summer!



## Amymo (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey all, wondering whether anyone else here has big feet?  I don't grumble about not having much choice anymore because in the last year I have found two places that stock shoes that are quite funky and reasonably priced.  My issue is summer shoes because I feel like sandals and flats in light colours make my feet look bigger, maybe its just me being super aware of it but I just wondered whether anyone else has a similar problem and/or any advice on what to choose?


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 19, 2006)

I have pretty big feet (10/10.5) - summer shoes are the worst, because I hate wearing anything open-toed or that actually shows too much of my feet.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 19, 2006)

I know exactly whaqt you both mean! im an 11 if im lucky lol...what are some good places to find cute shoes though??


----------



## michy_mimi (Mar 19, 2006)

Torrid has some really cute shoes for big feet!  I buy shoes all the time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





www.torrid.com

hth


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 19, 2006)

I will agree with the Torrid comment.. especially if your feet are wide too... most of their shoes are cute... and when they go on clearance are a great bargain


----------



## Amymo (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I'm in the UK and supposedly its slightly easier to get larger sizes in the US but for now I'm managing with Next Directory and Barratt's Tall and Small.  I have decided to bite the bullet and get a pair of sandy coloured pumps with gold trims, they will draw attention to my feet but hopefully everyone will be too busy looking at my beautiful new Reiss skirt!  Damn boys and their stupid comments - they've stayed with me and made me super-aware of my feet! I guess I'd look silly with little feet though and these shoes are prettier than most I've seen - they're cheap so I'll see what reaction they get otherwise its back to heels for me!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well you guys think you have it hard! Try being a size 5! Nobody makes shoes in a size 5 - hell I can even wear kids shoes!!! It's disgusting, all I want is a pair of plain, classic stilettos... whats the smallest size they come in? 6...


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amymo* 
_Well I'm in the UK and supposedly its slightly easier to get larger sizes in the US but for now I'm managing with Next Directory and Barratt's Tall and Small._

 
If you can get to London it's worth taking a trip to Chiltern Street just south of Baker Street tube station as there are four shops which do large women's shoes;


Long Tall Sally 
Magnus Shoes 
Crispins Shoes 
Elephant Feet 
They all do mail order but usually have a wider selection in their shops than their catalogue suggests.

Oh, and welcome aboard Specktra


----------



## kare31 (Mar 22, 2006)

I love shoes, and I'm a size 11, so it makes it bit harder to find cute ones sometimes.  I wear mostly heels or sneakers, since flats make my feet look really really long.  I love pumps with a peep or rounded toe.  I dont really do strappy sandals, my feet just look so exposed and huge to me.  I love espadrilles with colorful ribbons, even though they are clunky.  My philosophy is I want people to look at my feet, and rather than saying "wow your feet are big"  they say "cute shoes."

Shoe shopping spots for big feet girls:
I buy a lot of my shoes online -- banana republic, ann taylor, ninewest all carry 11's online but not in store.  If they dont fit or i dont like them, I just return them at the store.  Net-a-porter.com and bluefly.com carry 11's from major designers.  I've done well with outlet shopping, just have to hunt around for 11's (I found two awesome pairs of Prada heels at an outlet store once).  

Whenever I'm in a major department store, they never have the 11's listed as a size available in the shoe, but sometimes they actually have it if i ask.  Some department stores (Macy's, Lazarus) have let me go back into the stock room and a salesgirl helps me go through all the 11's in stock, since it's easier than me asking about the availability of every shoe.

And my old reliable standby, payless carries size 11, and has cheap, cute shoes sometimes.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 22, 2006)

victorias secret now carries an 11!!!!! im so excited. i wear a 10 but i cant wear stilettos because they are too tight. my mom always told me to go a size up in high heels i could NEVER fine 11's and it was almost impossible to find a decent 20. Ni can get stiettos YAY!!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Well you guys think you have it hard! Try being a size 5! Nobody makes shoes in a size 5 - hell I can even wear kids shoes!!! It's disgusting, all I want is a pair of plain, classic stilettos... whats the smallest size they come in? 6..._

 
at least people will dub your feet "cute" and "feminine", regardless of what your wearing on them.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never thought of the smaller size spectrum =(
My grandmother wears a size 4.5 and is like 4'9" ... no wonder she never owned heels.


----------



## more_please (Mar 30, 2006)

Ugh, I feel you. I got 11's myself. My advice, in terms of style:
Wedges = big feet's best friend. The taller the wedge (3-4 inches is good), the smaller your feet seem
thin, very strappy sandals= bad. They make big feet look wide, like they are trying to bust out of a cage
I love diesel, and lately Target! I just bought these http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...n=B000BOC  44K
 which apparently come in a 12 as well, and the Dylan pumps (very retro sexy!!) Steve Madden carries 11's on their website too. Usually tho, I go to zappos and search by style and then size, which saves a lot of time. Good Luck!


----------

